
Started my own clothing brand. 20% of our profit is donated to the RCWA - novyymir
http://novyymir.bigcartel.com
======
novyymir
Started this brand about two months ago and was able to donate around $95 to
the RCWA, a nonprofit organization founded in 1926 to help Russian children
whose families fled after the onset of the Bolshevik Revolution in 1917. The
RCWS funds scholarship programs, medical procedures, pediatric hospitals,
rehab programs, and orphanages throughout Russia. 20% of all our profits will
be going to the RCWS to assist them in their work with the orphans in Russia.

